# What



## Tyler403 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm new to the fish stuff what should I do with my ten gallon:fish


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Put fish in it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Research fish, find ones that won't get too big for your tank, decide which ones you like, research again what water conditions they need, decide if you can meet their needs, research again to find out if those species will get along with each other, if not research again what might go with the ones you really want, read about cycling- everything about cycling, do that first, buy equipment for your tank, filter, heater, lights, research which ones will work best for your tank. 

Notice that the most commonly repeated word in that ongoing sentence is: Research.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good info there, OB.....you can research the forums here, or google the fish you like etc


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I personally like guppies and platies, but it depends on what type of fish you want.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i believe spam!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> i believe spam!


what spam? PUT A BETTA IN THE 10 GAL!!! Get halfmoon betta, some ghost shrimp, 3 corys and maybe 4 neon tetras. You would have to have a heater and filter.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Betta man said:


> what spam? PUT A BETTA IN THE 10 GAL!!! Get halfmoon betta, some ghost shrimp, 3 corys and maybe 4 neon tetras. You would have to have a heater and filter.


i mean i think he is spamming.he obviously knows this is a fish forum,and he is just playing around.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nah, this is just a "What should I put in my tank?" thread without the fluff. There are also no links or advertisements. Not spam.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

but he answers his own question,and he didn't even edit!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

how does he? Great way to welcome a new member pwn!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nevermin.nevermind.believe what you want to.i don't care.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry for the animosity Tyler, and welcome to Fish Forums, a USUALLY (glares at PP and BM) friendly place where all of your questions will be answered!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

sorry,sorry,I thought you were spamming.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

How do I fit into that funald? pwn, :withstup: ! Welcome tyler! :hi: You'll probably remember this for a while!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Betta man said:


> How do I fit into that funald? pwn, :withstup: ! Welcome tyler! :hi: You'll probably remember this for a while!


you fed the fire


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..i must be missing something here...i only see the first post by tyler...no others....so i am not getting the spam thing...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> ok..i must be missing something here...i only see the first post by tyler...no others....so i am not getting the spam thing...


Thats what I was thinking?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

read the article on cycling a tank. Do that first.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! You started the fire! I asked the fire a question. It answered with ridiculous answers. Pwn, i'm dying to know how he answered his own questions? And, do you ALWAYS do this to the new members?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Betta man said:


> lol! You started the fire! I asked the fire a question. It answered with ridiculous answers. Pwn, i'm dying to know how he answered his own questions? And, do you ALWAYS do this to the new members?


Do you always kill your new bettas?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

yay! The mudslinging begins. the betta I have right now has survived for a while. My first betta in a while died of ick and fin rot. He was in a 5 gal. then, flare died because he was stupid and went under a rock. Then, marbe jumped in with shazam and he killed her. the next day, he died of some fungus that I hadn't noticed. Then, I got sassy, and then, aqua, (who died from eating his eggs and getting bloated) then, unnamed who has spawned with sassy. Sad story isn't it?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Betta man said:


> yay! The mudslinging begins. the betta I have right now has survived for a while. My first betta in a while died of ick and fin rot. He was in a 5 gal. then, flare died because he was stupid and went under a rock. Then, marbe jumped in with shazam and he killed her. the next day, he died of some fungus that I hadn't noticed. Then, I got sassy, and then, aqua, (who died from eating his eggs and getting bloated) then, unnamed who has spawned with sassy. Sad story isn't it?


wow, such a string of bad luck?

Did not have all that in ALL the years I've kept bettas.

Maybe not the best choice for you, no matter how good your intentions.

Wild


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have not killed that many bettas in all my almost 40 years of fishkeeping.
and a male betta dying from eating his eggs is pretty new to me as well...


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well loha... we learn something new ; every day.....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

platies pwn said:


> Do you always kill your new bettas?


Ooh! This will be a fun one!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok.....everybody that has ever heard of a male fish dying from eating his eggs raise your hand.....lol


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

lohachata said:


> ok.....everybody that has ever heard of a male fish dying from eating his eggs raise your hand.....lol


*cricket sounds*


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

A male had the eggs? Yup have to say not only have I never heard of that, I didn't think it was possible. Guinness book of world records perhaps? Male lays eggs then eats them, news at 11.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! He squeezed em out of the female. then, ate the eggs. I made the mistake of feeding him some food which then, he ate the eggs and got bloated and died. Yes, funlad THIS WILL TOTALLY BE A FUN ONE!


----------

